# Try and figure this one out. Please!



## ohdeebee (Jun 20, 2010)

Front drum brake (works), Lucifer light made in Switzerland, generator made in Germany, seat says made in Switzerland, front sprocket looks to be Hawthorne. Somebody must know what this thing is.


----------



## sam (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe...Cresent or Monark


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 22, 2010)

A mutt! Does it have a single piece crank?


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes it does.


----------



## sam (Jun 23, 2010)

both cresent and monarks used one piece cranks. both were made in switzerland.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 23, 2010)

Is the drum brake original?


----------



## sam (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks to be.I bet the BB cups are threaded in.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll have to check and let you guys know. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 23, 2010)

The bb cups are threaded


----------

